# Game 2: Pacers @ Heat (11-3-05 8:00ET)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Thursday, November 3rd, 2005
8:00 ET (TNT)










Miami Heat
(1-0)

vs.









Indiana Pacers
(1-0)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
James Posey
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess Antoine Walker doesn't exist...

LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Key to the Game:

*Establish ourselves inside!!!* Without Jeff Foster, the Pacers rotation in the post consists of Jermaine O'Neal at center (guarding Shaq) and Austin Croshere at PF (guarding Udonis). If we get them in foul trouble, they're forced to go with David Harrison and Samaki Walker. I'll take our chances with those odds. 

They shot well against the Magic in a win tonight, but they also got out-rebounded. I'd have to say we're better on the glass than Orlando, so it just shows another weakness for Indiana inside. If we can exploit them with Shaq (obviously), and getting their big men in foul trouble with the big fella or our perimeters driving the lane, we're in for a victory running away in the 4th.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Must Win Statement Game!*

Home opener against 1 of the top 4 teams in the East has to be a must win for me, especially since next week you have to go to their building. Shaq has to be a force tonight even if DWade and AW get more points. He needs to show signs of MDE. Haslem needs to step up too. Hopefully JWill will be able to D up Tinsley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully we do a better job on Jermaine O'neal than we did against Pau Gasol.

If Jermaine is guarding Shaq then we need to feed the Big Fella and try to get Jermaine in foul trouble.

What I want to see is who Ron Artest will be guarding. Will he guard Wade or Walker when Antoine plays SF.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't care if we lose or win. I want to see hard defense, Passing the ball, take the smart shots, rebound. In and out to Shaq, and back in to Shaq. Keep improving the overall movement and learn each other. This game is important as playing the Hawks. Ofcourse you want to win every game, but there aint such a thing as a must win in the second game of the year. Just play the right way, and most likely with the talent Heat has, the outcome is a win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Hopefully we do a better job on Jermaine O'neal than we did against Pau Gasol.
> 
> If Jermaine is guarding Shaq then we need to feed the Big Fella and try to get Jermaine in foul trouble.
> 
> What I want to see is who Ron Artest will be guarding. Will he guard Wade or Walker when Antoine plays SF.


 I think Artest is gonna be forced to guard Antoine. If SJax guards Antoine, we can post him up with Toine. Artest is stronger than Wade, but Wade is quicker, and has shown before that he can get past him. Croshere will play on the perimeter alot, pulling Udon out of the paint, but he needs to still be physical and crash the boards. If we out rebound them, and our posts have a good game, we win this game by 8-10 or more...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

watch out for danny granger...

hes gonna give it to ya


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

really tough game. Both teams have mismatches that they need to exploit.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Cant wait for this one, possible pre-view for the ECF?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down 9-4....... Pacers are making their shots


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq cant go into the defender now?...... any other player in the league could do that.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walker starting off well again....nice wide open 3 pointer then a perfect pass to Haslem for the slam


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i bet all my points on the heat to win so go heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo stuffed Jermaine. Awesome


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down 6 after one..... could be worse. We are playing alright


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

those 2 3's to end and start the quarter made a close game a pretty large lead for the pacers


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Our defense is like Jason Giambi off of the roids....WEAK! But then again, they arent missing a shot out there.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Converse is getting a lot of publicity tonight lol. I want to see SJax push Wade so Udon, Zo and Shaq can whip his ***.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Artest has those low post moves down


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That Wade shot was crazy!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sarunas has a evil look to him

he could ball though. A lot better player than I thought. I thought he was just a shooter but he has a good game off the dribble as well


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we just cant finish our runs. We keep getting close then falling back behind by 7 or 9 again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, how was that a foul on Zo?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man Riggie Miller is the WORSE announcer, all he talks about is how the indianna will win the championship and how there deep, then he defends his players so much, hes like well Zo does say stuff and all this, then all this junk, hes ticking me off.


----------



## bench5 (Aug 30, 2005)

Even thow I like the Heat and the Pacers about the same, im with the Pacers all the way if Artest plays like the last game they will be hard to beat.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

here we go, 2nd half. I think we got them


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Real physical game, and these refs suck.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Is Wade playing the 3?


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Real physical game, and these refs suck.


Ditto.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Down by 14, shaq is out, we're not looking too good out there.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Who was the bit of stuff next to Pat Riley? :groucho:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our defense needs some work....


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, somebody shut off Miller's mic. He's even standing up for J. O'neal talkin' smack to heat fans. Some people never learn.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Payton doing a good job out there.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

As garbage as the referees are and as bad as Miami has been playing, they're only down 3 and there's still a ton of time left.

And all this without their two best perimeter defenders in Posey and Anderson (and Indiana is really taking advantage of their absence).This team's got plenty of upside.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Shaq down.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh. My. God. 

And we lose because of Ron Artest's foot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that looked very intentional from Artest.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

he learned that from reggie. someone jumps, plant your foot under him, artest did that intentionally. reggie did it to 100 guys in his career.
there was no reason for artest to put his foot there since shaq was jumping straight up and ron had absolutely no chance of getting position for a rebound. think about it


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that looked very intentional from Artest.



lol wtf? That's a very absurd claim....Too many variables involved for that to be intentinal.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> lol wtf? That's a very absurd claim....Too many variables involved for that to be intentinal.


to me it did. Nobody seems to agree, so im probably wrong


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

to me, it looked like he came from the 3 pt line and extended his foot. He was looking totally in the other direction, so its not like he was looking to steal the ball


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> to me, it looked like he came from the 3 pt line and extended his foot. He was looking totally in the other direction, so its not like he was looking to steal the ball



Artest was looking at the basket and going towards the basket when Shaq jumped because it was a missed shot. 


3.8 seconds, 3 point game. It's a good one.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Artest was looking at the basket and going towards the basket when Shaq jumped because it was a missed shot.


he came from out of the play and his foot magically ended up under shaqs. Artest doesnt get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Bah, Wade missed the jumper. A three-point loss to Indiana this early in the season is nothing to fret about, though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

My goodness was that a playful tease, in then out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man we must have commited a huge sin, first last years playoffs Wade got hurt, then we lose, now Shaq got hurt as we were on a run, and what the heck is that in then out..


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Bah, Wade missed the jumper. A three-point loss to Indiana this early in the season is nothing to fret about, though.



I'd be worried, Indy killed the Heat the first three and just lost it in the 4th. The Heat might get with it more too but so will the Pacers. The better team won.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> I'd be worried, Indy killed the Heat the first three and just lost it in the 4th. The Heat might get with it more too but so will the Pacers. The better team won.


Shut up, Shaq got hurt we were on a freakin run, this is just preseason baby, its all about hte playoffs..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, how'd that roll out? That should of been in.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Fun game to wach even if we lost, hope Shaq could get back as soon as possible. Jason Williams don't seem to know people's game. He always passes to Shaq when his up in the free throw line in the pick and roll. Just idiotic, Shaq looks ackward from that angle. Something Wade people have yet to realize, he understand the game, yeah the kid has talent, his young, quicker than 99 percent of the league, but he understands the game. But hey Vince Carter is th goat in this boards.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Man, how'd that roll out? That should of been in.


It was that kinda day, teh refs were ridiculous, the ball rolled out, Shaq ankle rolled, and heck even the freaking tnt announcer reggie miller is all over indianna, all he said was indianna this indianna that, if you want to talk about indiana why the heck did you retire?? Or go join indianna local announcers.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Shut up, Shaq got hurt we were on a freakin run, this is just preseason baby, its all about hte playoffs..



When have the Heat beat the Pacers in the playoffs??? Didn't you hear this is the REGULAR SEASON not preseason.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> When have the Heat beat the Pacers in the playoffs??? Didn't you hear this is the REGULAR SEASON not preseason.


Yeah i know that but as far as im concerned this is the preseason, the only thing that matters is the postseason.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> he came from out of the play and his foot magically ended up under shaqs. Artest doesnt get the benefit of the doubt.


It happens stop crying.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a tough night all around. Pacers seemed inspired and played with more energy tonight. At least we dont have to listen to Reggie miller anymore...no one pointed out the good job Dwade did against artest when he switched to covering him. Somehow that shot rolled out at the end....but even so...I dont think there is a clutcher player in the league. He needs the ball more. 

We got an intro to the negative side of toine and Jwill. Alot of bad shots between the two of them. But it was the same story as the last few years...play the pacers close to the end and then lose a close game after missing a ton of free throws and making lazy mistakes. Ahh well, we are one loss closer to Riley.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Man Riggie Miller is the WORSE announcer, all he talks about is how the indianna will win the championship and how there deep, then he defends his players so much, hes like well Zo does say stuff and all this, then all this junk, hes ticking me off.


Man you guys are sensitive. I actually like hearing that type of stuff. I


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> I'd be worried, Indy killed the Heat the first three and just lost it in the 4th. The Heat might get with it more too but so will the Pacers. The better team won.


I'd concede to what you said if by better team you mean the Pacers over the Heat without Shaq.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> Just a tough night all around. Pacers seemed inspired and played with more energy tonight. At least we dont have to listen to Reggie miller anymore...no one pointed out the good job Dwade did against artest when he switched to covering him. Somehow that shot rolled out at the end....but even so...I dont think there is a clutcher player in the league. He needs the ball more.
> 
> We got an intro to the negative side of toine and Jwill. Alot of bad shots between the two of them. But it was the same story as the last few years...play the pacers close to the end and then lose a close game after missing a ton of free throws and making lazy mistakes. Ahh well, we are one loss closer to Riley.


How does this blame go to SVG, it wasn't his job, although i think he could've used betters sub earlier, but still Would Riley have shot that last shot for us no, it not his fault, i think as hte season goes on if you all remember last yera, we changed and brought DJ in at starting PG, well i think you may see Gary Payton somtime in the season take the starting job of J Will.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> When have the Heat beat the Pacers in the playoffs??? Didn't you hear this is the REGULAR SEASON not preseason.


No, they haven't. But if you remember two years ago an inferior Heat team took you 6, and might have pushed it to 7 had a ROOKIE Dwyane Wade (who was hitting all sorts of pullup jumpers in that game) not gotten in foul trouble.

If you forgot about that series, it was the same one where Dwyane Wade posterized Jermaine O'neal.

Yep, you remember.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

gian said:


> I'd concede to what you said if by better team you mean the Pacers over the Heat without Shaq.



He missed like 5 mins. The only time the Heat had a chance. Remember the first 3 quarters?!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> How does this blame go to SVG, it wasn't his job, although i think he could've used betters sub earlier, but still Would Riley have shot that last shot for us no, it not his fault, i think as hte season goes on if you all remember last yera, we changed and brought DJ in at starting PG, well i think you may see Gary Payton somtime in the season take the starting job of J Will.


No blame at all for SVG...I just think the only chance of this workign is with Riley.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> to me, it looked like he came from the 3 pt line and extended his foot. He was looking totally in the other direction, so its not like he was looking to steal the ball


Kid that is playing real defense. I used to be real good in the defense of side, you don't give in a inch no matter what. Is that simple. I love Shaq but stuff happens, so don't attack me ok.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> He missed like 5 mins. The only time the Heat had a chance. Remember the first 3 quarters?!


Kid this is the second game, we are right know in the preseason mode, you guys don't have what it takes for the Playoffs. Even Reggie said you are to immature.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Kiud that is playing real defense. I used to be real good in the defense of side, you don't give in a inch no matter what. Is that simple. I love Shaq but stuff happens, so don't attack me ok.


No one's attacking you.. well not yet at least.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok, Fudge this game, S_D make the thread for the Bucks game i dont want to talk about this freaking game anymore.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im actually not upset about the game (shaqs injury is another thing)

we played horribly most of the game. We were down 14 a couple times. We came back, tied it up. Shaq couldnt be in the game down the end, which I think could of made a difference

and oh yea, Pacers have had basically the same team for a couple years and the heat a couple months. 

I think we played fine tonight, but lost to a currently better team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

By The way, like i said up there, i thnk as the season goes on, you may see a couple things, Gary Payton get moved to starting PG over j will, and you may end up seeing Udonis lossing his starting pf spot, the reason he was starter was b/c two reasons, he can rebound, and second he could hit the open jumpers, its very imporatant to hit the open jumpers when Shaqs on your team, and hes not really hitting them conistently, hes rebounding is fine though. And we need to get our team in the gym and shoot some free throws, jeese.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> Im actually not upset about the game (shaqs injury is another thing)
> 
> we played horribly most of the game. We were down 14 a couple times. We came back, tied it up. Shaq couldnt be in the game down the end, which I think could of made a difference
> 
> ...


Lets not forget the fact about how were missing our starting SF. Posey that is, he could've helped defensivly.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Kid this is the second game, we are right know in the preseason mode, you guys don't have what it takes for the Playoffs. Even Reggie said you are to immature.


And the Heat do?! I don't remember the Heat having what it takes? Last year to Detroit and the year before to Indiana.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the truth

walker 5 - 15
j william 1 - 8


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just the 2nd game of the season we lost to a good team by 3, im excited about the comeback even though we lost it. As soon as the team chemistry gets goin to full, we'll be beating Indiana and anybody else in our path.

I hope Shaqs injury isnt serious.

The bias of the announcers was INSANE. Ive never seen it that one-sided in sports, ever. I couldn't believe I was listening to.

When the guy said, after Shaq rolled his ankle, "That looks like a one monther." I was livid when he said that, what a *******, what are you a doctor? They were all over us all night long, nothing new for them TNT pieces of trash.

As for Indiana, I give them their props, they beat us yet again. They will be a nemesis again all year long. Huge rivalry building there.

We'll get you back Pacer fans. :curse:


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Fun game to wach even if we lost, hope Shaq could get back as soon as possible. Jason Williams don't seem to know people's game. He always passes to Shaq when his up in the free throw line in the pick and roll. Just idiotic, Shaq looks ackward from that angle. Something Wade people have yet to realize, he understand the game, yeah the kid has talent, his young, quicker than 99 percent of the league, but he understands the game. But hey Vince Carter is th goat in this boards.


He not only understands the game, but he knows everyone of his teamates strengths and weaknesses. He also understands when to take over. Special is the only word to describe him. That's why I'd keep DWade over LeBron. I feel that DWade is a proven playoff commodity and the Heat are looking at the next three years as a serious run. I don't know that about LeBron.

Ya, Jason Williams keeps running that pick and roll like he's playing with CWebb or Gasol. I'm hoping he's going to start knocking down that open jumper. DWade didn't look for him much that first game, but tonight he did. Hopefully those two just need more time on the floor together.

Shocking we didn't get the ball to Shaq more when Harrison was guarding him.

The other thing was these guys need to understand that towards the end of the game, if Dwyane gives you the ball, he isn't necessarily giving the ball up, he might just need space. GIVE HIM THE FREAKING BALL BACK! He'll get you a shot or get to the line or get himself a very good look.

This team is going to get better. Man, I'm happy basketball is here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think im more concerned w/ the extent of Shaq's injury then the loss since its only the second game of the season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> And the Heat do?! I don't remember the Heat having what it takes? Last year to Detroit and the year before to Indiana.


pacers definitely got what it takes to win it all
chemistry wins big games and thats what pacers have and not the heats


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> No blame at all for SVG...I just think the only chance of this workign is with Riley.


We played good enought to be a in the second game with a new team. The Spurs used to start like win 6 and loss 9, then progress like for a 10 for 10, then like 20,for 10 then totally dominate going in the playoffs, we have to find our own way to play, and start hitting stride after All Star break. Stan is a great coach. He don't appeal cause Miami Heat fans are the worst, but his a good coach, get used to it, he is here to stay.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

dannyM said:


> pacers definitely got what it takes to win it all
> chemistry wins big games and thats what pacers have and not the heats


yeah, there def a very good team, Jermaine was flat out on fire on that little pick and roll jumper, i dont think he missed one of those..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Number 2 said:


> He not only understands the game, but he knows everyone of his teamates strengths and weaknesses. He also understands when to take over. Special is the only word to describe him. *That's why I'd keep DWade over LeBron*. I feel that DWade is a proven playoff commodity and the Heat are looking at the next three years as a serious run. I don't know that about LeBron.
> 
> Ya, Jason Williams keeps running that pick and roll like he's playing with CWebb or Gasol. I'm hoping he's going to start knocking down that open jumper. DWade didn't look for him much that first game, but tonight he did. Hopefully those two just need more time on the floor together.
> 
> ...


i dont know about that man
brons gonna be a triple double machine


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> By The way, like i said up there, i thnk as the season goes on, you may see a couple things, Gary Payton get moved to starting PG over j will, and you may end up seeing Udonis lossing his starting pf spot, the reason he was starter was b/c two reasons, he can rebound, and second he could hit the open jumpers, its very imporatant to hit the open jumpers when Shaqs on your team, and hes not really hitting them conistently, hes rebounding is fine though. And we need to get our team in the gym and shoot some free throws, jeese.


he hasn't been in a position to hit that little baseline jumper. That's his shot, so I think he's still going to start because we have to give him the ball to shoot where he's comfortable.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> I'd be worried, Indy killed the Heat the first three and just lost it in the 4th. The Heat might get with it more too but so will the Pacers. The better team won.


Oh really? What makes the second game of the season so damned imporant? If this is so, then you should worry about Indiana constantly losing it in the 4th quarter. Your blatant homerism means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dannyM said:


> chemistry wins big games and thats what pacers have and not the heats


that the heat dont have in game 2, while the pacers have been together for years

chemistry will take some time. I said multiple times that I think the heat will struggle early on for that reason. But judging by tonigts game, hell just a little more luck (wades 3 bouncing out, artest hitting a almost halfcourt 3) we would of won this even without the chesmistry


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> And the Heat do?! I don't remember the Heat having what it takes? Last year to Detroit and the year before to Indiana.


Shaq three titles, And Wade damn even Artest can't cover him. We got what it takes. You got Jermaine, a chocker in the Playoffs. Artest good, but not a playmaker. Tinsley is the only one, but hey, that is not enought.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that the heat dont have in game 2, while the pacers have been together for years
> 
> chemistry will take some time. I said multiple times that I think the heat will struggle early on for that reason. But judging by tonigts game, hell just a little more luck (wades 3 bouncing out, artest hitting a almost halfcourt 3) we would of won this even without the chesmistry


i agree. it will take time. but its gonna be tough. if the heats ever figure out a way to gel together they're gonna be scary. :uhoh:


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heated said:


> Just the 2nd game of the season we lost to a good team by 3, im excited about the comeback even though we lost it. As soon as the team chemistry gets goin to full, we'll be beating Indiana and anybody else in our path.
> 
> I hope Shaqs injury isnt serious.
> 
> ...


Biggest problem the Pacers have and why I like us in a series with them is that in 2 years they ahvent stopped DWade. He always has a big game against them. We were a fluke bounce away from OT with a cohesive, talented team when alot of our guys had terrible nights. Wait...according to Reggie they are the deepest team in the league, and I think that was spurred on by fred jones coming in the game...AHAHAHAHAH. They are a solid team but that central division is gonna be a mosh pit with detroit, clevland and the bucks.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i dont know about that man
> brons gonna be a triple double machine


I know he is, and if he had gotten his team to the playoffs (not his fault, that team was horrible) or played in a playoffs I might have evidence to change my mind. But he hasn't, DWade has and we KNOW DWade is special. I'm sure LeBron will step it up in the playoffs, but I _know_ DWade steps it _way_ up in the playoffs


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

heats and pacers are probably gonna meet in the eastern conference title
and i think its gonna come down Sarunas Jasikevicius making the big shots for the pacers to help them advance to the finals


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Number 2 said:


> I know he is, and if he had gotten his team to the playoffs (not his fault, that team was horrible) or played in a playoffs I might have evidence to change my mind. But he hasn't, DWade has and we KNOW DWade is special. I'm sure LeBron will step it up in the playoffs, but I _know_ DWade steps it _way_ up in the playoffs


i guess time will only tell... :angel:


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Shaq three titles, And Wade damn even Artest can't cover him. We got what it takes. You got Jermaine, a chocker in the Playoffs. Artest good, but not a playmaker. Tinsley is the only one, but hey, that is not enought.


Tinsley scares the hell out of me. GP looked pretty good on him though...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

dannyM said:


> pacers definitely got what it takes to win it all
> chemistry wins big games and thats what pacers have and not the heats


No question Pacers will be a serious threat in the East, but the Heat will be there in the end too. Its two games into the season, the Pacers won by 3, lets not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Biggest problem the Pacers have and why I like us in a series with them is that in 2 years they ahvent stopped DWade.


Yeah but how many Pacer players do we almost always have problems defending? O'neal, Jackson, Tinsley.. Artest


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Guys, this game was neck and neck.. dannyM needs to quit acting like the Heat got their asses busted. Think about how long those Pacers have played with each other, as opposed to the new look Heat. When the Heat gel, no one will be able to stop them. NO ONE. I'd even venture to say they could bring it to S.A.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> It was that kinda day, teh refs were ridiculous, the ball rolled out, Shaq ankle rolled, and heck even the freaking tnt announcer reggie miller is all over indianna, all he said was indianna this indianna that, if you want to talk about indiana why the heck did you retire?? Or go join indianna local announcers.



It was Indiana vs. Miami and he talked about Indiana and Miami. What do you want him to talk about? The Knicks?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> It was Indiana vs. Miami and he talked about Indiana and Miami. What do you want him to talk about? The Knicks?


He thinks its okay for Indiana players to trashtalk fans. 

that took away all his neutralness right there (like he had any from the comments he was making)


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> He missed like 5 mins. The only time the Heat had a chance. Remember the first 3 quarters?!


Oh, last time I checked, an NBA game lasts four quarters. So what if the Heat got outplayed in the first three quarters? They ate the Pacers alive in the 4th, and if that's what it takes to get a win, you can't discount that. 

Besides, five minutes of Shaq can definitely cause a three point swing at least.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq should not have gained all of his weight back. It didn't cause the injury of course, but it will hurt his recovery time.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shaq should not have gained all of his weight back. It didn't cause the injury of course, but it will hurt his recovery time.


what is he? 400lb?


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I can't believe this game took more than 3 hours. I only set my DVR to record from 8-11pm, so I missed the final 1:48 of the game. :upset: :curse: My biggest concern isn't the loss, because the Pacers are better than us right now, it is Shaq's ankle. We can hide behind Shaq's injury and say we would have won if he didn't get hurt, but we still played bad for most of the game until the 4th quarter, and missed too many free throws. 

Because Shaq is so big, I can see this injury bothering him all season. The best thing for him to do is sit out until he is 100%, because he is only going to keep on tweaking it if he comes back early. Of course him missing a few weeks isn't going to help this team jell, and will probably cost us any chance of getting the #1 or #2 seed in the East. 

Even though Payton can't stop anyone on D anymore, he is still better than JWill at that end of the court, and knows how to run an offense. If all JWill can do is push the ball up the floor, he will continue to lose PT and his starting role to GP. JWill appears to me to be no better than DJ on D, and can't hit the 3 like DJ does. He isn't playing like an uprgade at PG over DJ right now. I think our 2 biggest problems (besides Shaq's injury) are outside shooting from our guards and defense. Kapono can hit some shots but he is a forward, and can't D-up to stay on the court long enough to make a difference. I have no problem with Walker's game tonight. He took some shots, but just didn't make enough of them tonight.

This should get real interesting while Shaq is out. We could lose our next 4 games before the schedule gets easier, or maybe DWade and AW can carry this team to a couple of wins.

And Cheryl Miller's brother should be banned from doing any Pacers games on TV. What a butt muching homer he was tonight. Too bad the Heat couldn't have pulled this game out tonight just to shut him up.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the reason why shaq twisted his ankle is because of shaq's shoe 
man he needs to get some reebok or nike
those shaq shoes are really bad for basketball
i bought one a two years ago from big 5 for 20 dollars
man they SUCK


----------



## Rowdy_797 (May 15, 2005)

Antoine Walker was back to his true self. This is not a chemistry issue, this is an issue of Walker having a low basketball IQ and horrible defense.

There will be a few games in between where he will score a few points but overall he belongs on the bench and should stay there.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Rowdy_797 said:


> Antoine Walker was back to his true self. This is not a chemistry issue, this is an issue of Walker having a low basketball IQ and horrible defense.
> 
> There will be a few games in between where he will score a few points but overall he belongs on the bench and should stay there.


If Walker keeps getting big minutes and the green light to shoot you guys are in trouble. I saw it for too many years in Boston. Walker will have a big game (like the opener) and then think he's KG and follow it up with a stinker like last night and help the team lose.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> the reason why shaq twisted his ankle is because of shaq's shoe
> man he needs to get some reebok or nike
> those shaq shoes are really bad for basketball
> i bought one a two years ago from big 5 for 20 dollars
> man they SUCK


Ya, if you remember last year DJ rolled his ankle just walking up the court wearing those things.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> He thinks its okay for Indiana players to trashtalk fans.
> 
> that took away all his neutralness right there (like he had any from the comments he was making)



It pretty much is accepted. It's a part of the game when fans heckle players and players then drain three or get a dunk, to signal to the crowd. Especially since we're talking about Reggie Miller...


It's not like he can claim that it's okay for Heat players to trashtalk fans because, well...they're playing in Miami.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Rowdy_797 said:


> Antoine Walker was back to his true self. This is not a chemistry issue, this is an issue of Walker having a low basketball IQ and horrible defense.
> 
> There will be a few games in between where he will score a few points but overall he belongs on the bench and should stay there.


I dont blame this game on Walker at all, we lost by 3, just as easly we coulda made the three and gone to OT and won. I think its some of the small stuff like we didnt make free throws..and also if you want to blame it on a new Heatean, which i dont want to do, but it would be J-Will b/c he didnt do anythign on the court, not score not assist, and hes not out there for his Def...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I dont blame this game on Walker at all, we lost by 3, just as easly we coulda made the three and gone to OT and won. I think its some of the small stuff like we didnt make free throws..and also if you want to blame it on a new Heatean, which i dont want to do, but it would be J-Will b/c he didnt do anythign on the court, not score not assist, and hes not out there for his Def...


you guys probably could of won by 20 
with minus walker


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> lol wtf? That's a very absurd claim....Too many variables involved for that to be intentinal.


ok and reggie never did it to anyone either. it was just a coincedence he put about 50 players on the IR in 18 years. he just steps under a jumping opponent unintentionally.
that crap has to stop. i love artest, hes one of my fav. players.. but i think this is worse than going into the stands last year.
all u gotta go is watch the replay. shaq jumps, artest is 3 feet awat. as soon as shaq grabs the rebound, in the air, artest looks not at the ball, but right at the ref, without moving his head, and sticks his right foot under shaq. 
#1 why would artest do that, i mean what did he have to gain by moving under shaq?
#2 has anyone ever stolen a rebound from shaq in 15 years? 
#3 any1 ever out-muscle a ball from him ever?
#4 he was 10000% out of position anyway - this isnt mugsy bogues, this is shaq, you cant grab a ball from shaq if youre behind him. 
#5 it was a defensive rebound for shaq - every other play artest would have been 1/2 way down the other side of the court getting back on D
#6 reggie miller


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What stinks even more is we play indiana next week on wed again, on nov 9...Shaqless


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

It won't stink if we can get our act together by then. If it's close in the 4th qtr. I like our chances.


----------

